# Such a difference!



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

My dad was a beekeeper when I was a kid, and I remember him being comfortable working his hives without suiting up or even wearing a veil.

I got hives of my own a few years ago, and hoped to be able to do the same thing. Unfortunately, I bought established hives that were supposed to be Italians from someone who was getting out of the business, and his bees had absolutely the worst temperament I've ever seen. Some hives were worse than others, but all were bad. It would have been foolish for anyone to crack open a hive without being fully suited up. Each time I opened a hive, I would leave with my coveralls covered in hundreds of stingers, and bees would follow you well away from the bee yard. I wound up getting rid of all of those hives when I moved from the area.

I have restarted on a smaller scale, and bought packaged Russian crosses. For the first time since I began keeping bees, I have hives that I am comfortable working without worrying about suiting up. Even my 9 year is quite at ease helping me as I work. It is really amazing how much difference there is between my old hives and the new ones, and it will certainly be better for teaching the kids.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

where did you get the russian crosses? and do you you know what they were crossed with. am newbie but if i expand next year i am interested in the russians.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

mare said:


> where did you get the russian crosses? and do you you know what they were crossed with. am newbie but if i expand next year i am interested in the russians.


If I remember correctly, they came from Brushy Mountain, and they are Russian/Italian.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks Jim


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

Crossing Russians with Italians should make a good mite resistant bee, just be sure they are crosses. I have some Russians and some Italians. The Russians have something against me mowing anywhere within 50 feet of the hive. I have to wear more protection cutting the grass than opening the hives lol. The Russians are my most mite resistant and strongest hive, but do give a little less honey overall compared to the Italians.

Mav


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

Mavors what do you call a little less honey? just curious--i have heard they are better keepers in the winter months also so i am wondering if they keep better and are more mite resistant if they give a little less honey if the trade off is worth it.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Mavors said:


> Crossing Russians with Italians should make a good mite resistant bee, just be sure they are crosses. I have some Russians and some Italians. The Russians have something against me mowing anywhere within 50 feet of the hive. I have to wear more protection cutting the grass than opening the hives lol. The Russians are my most mite resistant and strongest hive, but do give a little less honey overall compared to the Italians.
> 
> Mav


I mow with sheep. It's quieter, and they rarely notice the stings.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

We started out with docile bees a few years ago. The thing about bees is they will eventually mate with bees in the area. In those few years, ours have become very hot. DH just requeened them all, so hopefully they'll be docile again soon. I'm just saying I wouldn't count on them staying the way they are. We always suit up.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

It's nice not to have to suit up. Interesting thread.


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

mare said:


> Mavors what do you call a little less honey? just curious--i have heard they are better keepers in the winter months also so i am wondering if they keep better and are more mite resistant if they give a little less honey if the trade off is worth it.


I've noticed if you have comparable sized hives you will probably get half to a full short super more honey with Italians in a season. Least that has been my experience thus far.(there are a lot of variables so you could have different results) I have had very little problems with mites on them, they get them don't get me wrong, but I have never had to treat them to keep the hive strong. They also seem to come out of even very cold winters much stronger than the Italians.

My only complaint is that they are feisty especially in the fall. Maybe I just need to mellow them out with some vodka ere something else to remind them of their good old home country. lol  If you don't mind a sting every now and then try them out...then again don't get into bees if you have something against getting stung.

Mav


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

deaconjim said:


> I mow with sheep. It's quieter, and they rarely notice the stings.


Nice. Think I'd prefer sheep to mowing too.

I've been thinking of mowing with goats in this area as most of the are is multi-flora roses and poison ivy. Only my septic mound in the area has good grass on it. 

Mav


----------

